# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  به این سوال ریاضی توجه کنید!

## jarvis

سلام دوستان، من علاقه زیادی به ریاضی دارم! حین اینکه یه سوالایی حل میکنم حس میکنم بعضی هاش مهم اند و امکان داره بیاد یا تیپ باحالیه که به دیدنش می ارزه رو اینجا قرار میدم. راستی فکر نکنین حتما چیز خاصین اکثرشون سوال کنکورن! امیدوارم دوستان دیگه هم کمک کنن.

----------


## mohamad.b

> سلام دوستان، من علاقه زیادی به ریاضی دارم! حین اینکه یه سوالایی حل میکنم حس میکنم بعضی هاش مهم اند و امکان داره بیاد یا تیپ باحالیه که به دیدنش می ارزه رو اینجا قرار میدم. راستی فکر نکنین حتما چیز خاصین اکثرشون سوال کنکورن! امیدوارم دوستان دیگه هم کمک کنن.


ممنون


سوال اخر جوابش چی هست؟گزینه 4 میشه؟

----------


## jarvis

> ممنون
> 
> 
> سوال اخر جوابش چی هست؟گزینه 4 میشه؟


خواهش میشه!
نه دوست خوب میشه گزینه 2. خارج 93 تجربی

----------


## Lara27

> سلام دوستان، من علاقه زیادی به ریاضی دارم! حین اینکه یه سوالایی حل میکنم حس میکنم بعضی هاش مهم اند و امکان داره بیاد یا تیپ باحالیه که به دیدنش می ارزه رو اینجا قرار میدم. راستی فکر نکنین حتما چیز خاصین اکثرشون سوال کنکورن! امیدوارم دوستان دیگه هم کمک کنن.


جواب آخری رو میشه بذاری ؟

----------


## jarvis

> جواب آخری رو میشه بذاری ؟


تشریحی یعنی؟

----------


## Keiv4n

اگه میشه جواب ها رو هم تشریحی بذارید.

ممنون.

----------


## Lara27

> تشریحی یعنی؟


بله دیگه

----------


## MahMoUoD

جواب سوال اول گزینه 3 میشه؟
منظورش از شکل رو به رو کدوم شکله؟!

----------


## amin278

> بله دیگه


* با اجازه از جناب dmb*

----------


## Lara27

> * با اجازه از جناب dmb*


خط اول رو متوجه نشدم

----------


## amin278

> جواب سوال اول گزینه 3 میشه؟
> منظورش از شکل رو به رو کدوم شکله؟!


مساحت نیم دایره هستش بله گزینه سه درسته

----------


## mohamad.b

> * با اجازه از جناب dmb*



تو پاسخنامه نوشته گزینه چهار درسته که

----------


## amin278

> تو پاسخنامه نوشته گزینه یک درسته که


*نخیر جواب منفی رادیکال دو هستش*
*جواب تشریحی پاسخنامه رو چک کنید*

----------


## mohamad.b

> *نخیر جواب منفی رادیکال دو هستش*
> *جواب تشریحی پاسخنامه رو چک کنید*


http://www.kanoon.ir/Common/Handler/...5524&aid=11625

ببخشید منظورم گزینه 4 هست
همون اول خودم گفتم

----------


## Lara27

نوشته به ازای کدام مقدار a در نقط a=پی 
پیوسته است !
a رو که داده

----------


## MahMoUoD

> نوشته به ازای کدام مقدار a در نقط a=پی 
> پیوسته است !
> a رو که داده


منظور سوال ایکس=پی هست!!   :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amin278

> http://www.kanoon.ir/Common/Handler/...5524&aid=11625
> 
> ببخشید منظورم گزینه 4 هست
> همون اول خودم گفتم


* جواب منفی رادیکال دو هستش و پاسخنامه اشتباه نوشته منفی رو تاثیر نداده*

----------


## jarvis

داشتم مینوشتم خودم. امیدوارم عکسه به درد بخوره

----------


## amin278

> نوشته به ازای کدام مقدار a در نقط a=پی 
> پیوسته است !
> a رو که داده


سوالات خارج کشور جدید بصورت دست نویس ارسال میشن بخاطر همین بعضی وقت ها اشتباه چاپی پیش میاد

----------


## jarvis

> * جواب منفی رادیکال دو هستش و پاسخنامه اشتباه نوشته منفی رو تاثیر نداده*





> http://www.kanoon.ir/Common/Handler/...5524&aid=11625
> 
> ببخشید منظورم گزینه 4 هست
> همون اول خودم گفتم


سوال خارج 93 است من خودم کلید سنجش دارم گزینه 2 هستش یعنی منفی رادیکال دو. کد دفترچه رو نگاه کنید.
راستی صورتش هم یه مشکلی داره همون x= pi

----------


## mohamad.b

> * جواب منفی رادیکال دو هستش و پاسخنامه اشتباه نوشته منفی رو تاثیر نداده*


به پاسخنامه ها هم نمیشه اعتماد کرد!!

----------


## Lara27

جواب میشه منفی رادیکال دو 
ولی چرا وقتی از رادیکال مشتق میگیریم جواب در نمیاد ؟

----------


## jarvis

> جواب میشه رادیکال دو 
> ولی چرا وقتی از رادیکال مشتق میگیریم جواب در نمیاد ؟


جواب میشه منفی رادیکال2 
چون وقتی از رادیکال مشتق میگیری خود رادیکال تو مخرج مشتق به همون صورت اول وجود داره پس عامل صفر شونده ما تغییری نکرده و بازم وجود داره.

----------


## Lara27

> جواب میشه منفی رادیکال2 
> چون وقتی از رادیکال مشتق میگیری خود رادیکال تو مخرج مشتق به همون صورت اول وجود داره پس عامل صفر شونده ما تغییری نکرده و بازم وجود داره.



خب اگه اینجوری شد باید چی کار کنیم ؟ اینجا راحت تونستیم حل کنیم ولی بقیه جاها چی؟

----------


## jarvis

> خب اگه اینجوری شد باید چی کار کنیم ؟ اینجا راحت تونستیم حل کنیم ولی بقیه جاها چی؟


این فقط تو حالتیه که عامی صفر کننده زیر رادیکال باشه بقیه جاها هوپیتال کار میکنه. اینجا چطور حل کردی جا های دیگه هم همینطوریه!(فرمول طلایی مثلثات رو باید حفظ باشی)

----------


## amin278

> خب اگه اینجوری شد باید چی کار کنیم ؟ اینجا راحت تونستیم حل کنیم ولی بقیه جاها چی؟


*از هم ارزی و اتحاد های جبری کمک میگیریم
تو این سوال هم حتی میتونیم بدون هوپیتال حل کنیم فقط یکم باید دقت کرد:
*

----------


## jarvis

دو سوال دیگه:

----------


## jarvis

جواب سوال ها

----------

